# A Texas Redneck



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 10, 2008)

A Texas redneck was stopped by a game warden in East Texas recently with two ice chests full of live fish in water, leaving a river well known for its fishing. 
The game warden asked
"Do you have a license to catch those fish?"

"Naw, my friend, I ain't got no license. These here are my pet fish."

"Pet fish?"

"Yep. Every night I take these fish down to the river and let 'em swim' round for a while. 
Then I whistle and they jump right back into this ice chest and I take 'em home."

"That's a bunch of BS! Fish can't do that!"

The redneck looked at the game warden for a moment and then said, "It's the truth. I'll show you. It really works."

"Okay, I've GOT to see this!"

The redneck poured the fish into the river and stood and waited. 
After several minutes, the game warden turned to him and said, "Well?"

"Well, what?" said the redneck

"When are you going to call them back?"

"Call who back?"

"The FISH!"

"What fish?"

We in Texas may not be as smart as some, but we ain't as dumb as most.


----------

